# Pup Creek Falls



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

The boys ride in style!!! They like when the back is left open for traveling!!!








There are alot of water crossings on this hike! The boys did well with th water.









Trail is right next to the Clackamas river for a couple of miles!









Pup Creek Falls is roaring this time of the year!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

How fun!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Where do you get on this trail? I want to go check it out. After the rain stops.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

It is gorgeous! I don't blame you for wanting to check it out!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

TO TRAILHEAD: OR 224 southeast 16 miles past Estacada. Cross 2 large, steel bridges. Right onto Fish Creek Rd. Drive past Fish Creek Campground. Cross another bridge. Park in lot on R.

Pretty close to you Mamma! I use this trail because it is very steep up and down with MANY water crossings! Great training hike! I start hiking it in April.

I asked the FEDERAL BLM officer that was in the parking lot about the goats being ok for the trail as there are no horses allowed. He got out of his truck and looked around sarcasticly and said NOPE I dont see any Horses, I asked if they needed to be leashed and he said NOPE, no rules about goats being on a leash. VERY NICE GUY!!


sweetgoatmama said:


> Where do you get on this trail? I want to go check it out. After the rain stops.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, sounds like fun. Have you done any other hikes in the Molalla corridor? There are some great places up there and they don't allow horses on a lot of the trails because the trails aren't safe for them but BLM up there don't care about the goats.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I would love to learn where more trails are that are close to me! I live in Mulino, about 2 miles from Mollala.


----------

